# My Military Bike Family Portrait



## Bozman (Jul 29, 2016)

1944 Columbia vG296, 1943 Compax, 1943 G519 Woman's model, 1943 Columbia G519, 1943 Huffman G519, 1943 Columbia G519

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 29, 2016)

NICE COLLECTION!


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 30, 2016)

Nice group, Boz... You've come a long way since our first contact....

What's with the OD Vg296... Did you find OD on it when purchased??


----------



## Bozman (Jul 30, 2016)

The Vg296 had hints of OD paint on it.  I have a VG 295 that has definite OD paint on it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

